# mesx.net... Horrible !



## I-aïe-aïe (29 Septembre 2008)

Il y a quelques jours, je reçois un message, suite à mon premier usage d'aMSN " X vous recommande l'usage de ce programme..." Il s'agit de www.mesx.net. je clique, rentre mon id et mon mot de passe et constate une liste de correspondants qui sont décrits comme bloqués, alors que pour la plupart, je ne l'ai pas fait ! 
   Aujourd'hui, on (utilisateur PC) me toise " ton programme, c'est pas fameux " mesx.... Sur aMSN, chaque ligne de certaines correspondances sont maintenant rédigées comme ceci : "[21:04:41] (M) www.MesX.net (M) Find out who deleted and blocked you from the MSN dit: Bonsoir" 
   Le site ressemble à un portail de rencontres, mais n'est pas fonctionnel... Il se targue de millions d'utilisateurs, mais ne fonctionne pas et est rédigé dans un sabir inexplicable... 
   Et j'envoie des messages inacceptables à mes correspondants....  La bête immonde n'est référencée que quelques fois chez Google, dans différentes langues et nul part sur les forums...
   De quoi s'agit-il ? Est-ce dangereux ?Comment s'en débarrasser ? Merci


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2008)

c'est malin !
Alors comme ca  un truc inconnu te demande tes logs et tu les donnes ?
:mouais:

Va falloir radicalement revoir ta facon d'aborder internet 


tu ne decris rien ou presque du fonctionnement
 ca semble etre du reroutage vers leur serveur
 qui sans doute récolte ainsi une foule d'identités, et ainsi  tenter de les berner à leur tour
Maintenant ce qu'il y a derrière ..


-
en attendant tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire...

ne plus utiliser ces logs là
et te créer une nouvelle identité
et basta


----------



## Krstv (30 Septembre 2008)

Visiblement, le site n'existe plus. Ça sent l'arnaque. Je te conseille de changer de password, si ce n'est déjà fait, si tu dois garder ton adresse msn pour tes mails.

Et de te créer un nouveau log pour chatter...


----------



## I-aïe-aïe (30 Septembre 2008)

J'ai été abusé par le look un peu MSN look X sur une page blanche ! Le site existe encore et propose parfois des annonces de rencontres... Il m'a en tous cas renvoyé sur ma messagerie mon log et mon mot de passe en clair... J'ai zappé le compte. Merci !


----------

